# Leave It VS. Goose Poo



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Any ideas on how to get Brooklyn to stop eating goose poo? I can get the "leave it" and "drop it" command to work for EVERYTHING except goose poo. For most people goose poo wouldn't be a daily problem, but I don't have a yard.  I use the park which is 10 seconds from my house for the early morning and late night pee break which is over run with geese and ducks. I'm pretty good at catching her most of the time, but some gets by me and into her tummy. It doesn't seem to upset her stomach (it's probably use to it by now). Perhaps I'm making to much of a deal out of this? She's on Sentinel.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Goose poop is tasty  , I imagine.
Sam goes crazy. So far the only countermeasure is through the leash. I have to reinforce more often than I would like.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

The e-collar works for me! Not sure if you've considered one but this is one of the situations where it is incredibly effective.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Out of interest, at what age can you start using an e-collar for training?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think there is a "minimum" age. You have to be careful and invest in a good one (one with adjustable sensitivity). At the lowest sensitivities, the dog can't even feel it. You turn it up til they respond to it, not til it actually hurts them.

Of course, you may want a second opinion on that. There are others here who are MUCH more experienced with dog training than I am.

Your experience may be different, but for my dog (who is a turbo retard a lot of times), it's the best thing I've purchased.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I love your thread title! Rosie did this a lot as a puppy and sometimes still does. She never caught anything from it. So it seems like it's probably pretty innocuous stuff for the most part. We didn't do anything more sophisticated than brute force with her harness to pull her away from it. But you can expect the obedience commands not to work at first with higher value distractions (goose poo!)


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I just came back from a jaunt through the park. I tried a slip lead on Brooklyn for the first time (not sure if 4 months is too early for one?), and set it so she would just barely feel it on her neck if she pulled. She only pulled a couple of times, and then walked great without any pulling. She didn't go near the goose poo for some reason...


----------

